# Why Do You Post on Kiwi Farms?



## bearycool (Jul 21, 2020)

There is a reason we all post here: from one end, we have pure, sheer superficial enjoyment of mocking others; and yet, we have some form of connections with others that, perchance, we hardly understand.

There is a reason why you are here: whether you consciously understand it-- or not. You are here, you post, you contemplate the existence of others in comparison to yourself.

So: why are you here, and why do you post? What machinations set off the tide of thoughts and feelings that make you yearn to post?

Simply: Why do you post on here continuously?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 21, 2020)

Because people here are slightly less retarded than your average Intenet user. Slightly.

EDIT: As of November 26th, 2021, I retract this statement.


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Jul 21, 2020)

All the other fun websites on the internet either got shut down or became completely homosexual.

I just want to say zany things. It's not like I mean most of it.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jul 21, 2020)

Because people here are slightly more retarded than your average internet user. Slightly.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jul 21, 2020)

It's fast, it's easy, and it's free. I'd be a fool not to.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jul 21, 2020)

Imagine trying to intellectualize posting on some stupid forum filled with fat people.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 21, 2020)

I post here because I'm a big dumb faggot just like OP.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 21, 2020)

There are no objectively good web-forums anywhere nowadays. KiwiFarms is just a lesser evil choice, even if people mostly should remain anonymous here.


----------



## bearycool (Jul 21, 2020)

ZombiefiedFerret said:


> Imagine trying to intellectualize posting on some stupid forum filled with fat people.



Can you represent that imagination that you have for us?


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jul 21, 2020)

Because I hate myself and want to die and this is the next best thing short of pulling the trigger.


----------



## Jozef (Jul 21, 2020)

I originally made an account when this was the CWCki Forums (and I was on the original CWCki forum that this one replaced), but now I like that this is seemingly the last place on the entire internet that actually has privacy and freedom of speech.


----------



## D_Tractor (Jul 21, 2020)

Just to dox niggers. I would never commit a hate crime personally myself but...


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 21, 2020)

Because it's fun

Do I need a better reason?


----------



## bearycool (Jul 21, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Because it's fun
> 
> Do I need a better reason?



You don't.

Hence why I'm still here.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 21, 2020)

ZombiefiedFerret said:


> Imagine trying to intellectualize posting on some stupid forum filled with fat people


Wasn't the *Deep Thoughts *section made specifically for this, though?


----------



## sperginity (Jul 21, 2020)

> pure, sheer superficial enjoyment of mocking others


yes


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 21, 2020)

I like the way forums work, I love weirdos, and it's fun.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 21, 2020)

I enjoy arguing with other people, the majority of posts I make are trying to provoke arguments


----------



## bearycool (Jul 21, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I enjoy arguing with other people, the majority of posts I make are trying to provoke arguments



Honestly, this is why I am here: I desire for argument and the words that humans give out in this Forum. Whether you agree with me or not, there is an subtle intelligence to the people that argument on here.

They strive to learn, even if it's in complete mockery of another person.

I have been on here for 5 years because everyone has an interesting, twisted story to tell. I want to continue to be here to understand it at all.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Jul 21, 2020)

It's much cheaper than therapy.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 21, 2020)

I like being able to be less restrictive with my ramblings and opinions that I wouldn't be able to anywhere else. 

And react to others ramblings.


----------



## meihira (Jul 21, 2020)

Most websites are extreme leftist and drown out opinions that aren't.  I never really bothered with political opinions until I saw how extreme it can get.  It's sad I can get more factual news from kiwifarms about the riots than the actual news stations for example.  
Granted members here can be/are jerks I like that I can get unfiltered opinions.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 21, 2020)

I spend most of my time laughing, usually at other users. Pretty good times.


----------



## escapegoat (Jul 21, 2020)

Ennui + nihilism


----------



## kūhaku (Jul 21, 2020)

It occasionally makes me laugh


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 21, 2020)

I had to escape 4chan because it was making me retarded. But my place of work has a TV with Cheddar News (imagine if Bloomberg acquired Kotaku) always on, and it's closest to my desk. My co-workers insist on keeping it on so we can keep an eye on stonks, but I always mute it. 

Still, having the telescreen in my vicinity makes my shit boil, and I need somewhere to vent, preferably with like-minded people.


----------



## bearycool (Jul 21, 2020)

Stormy Daniel's Lawyer said:


> It's much cheaper than therapy.



Do you consider it a form of release?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 21, 2020)

It amuses me.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 21, 2020)

It reminds me of the "good old days" of the internet, where you could laugh at idiots, bullshit about anything and nobody gave a damn because they were having fun doing the exact same thing you are. 

I'm here because I'm basically a nostalgic internet boomer *cracks Monster*


----------



## 5ever a crab (Jul 21, 2020)

because everyone is honest and will not hesitate to call me a faggot if I do sumthin' gay and retarded. mean bullies > sociopath whores


----------



## Bitch Kitten (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm just here to catfish dick pics


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 21, 2020)

Really, it's just because I got nothing better to do and no one better to talk to.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jul 21, 2020)

bearycool said:


> Honestly, this is why I am here: I desire for argument and the words that humans give out in this Forum. Whether you agree with me or not, there is an subtle intelligence to the people that argument on here.
> 
> They strive to learn, even if it's in complete mockery of another person.
> 
> I have been on here for 5 years because everyone has an interesting, twisted story to tell. I want to continue to be here to understand it at all.


Thats really sad.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 21, 2020)

ZombiefiedFerret said:


> Thats really sad.


that's really sad, I'm full of energy and like to superficially debate, it doesn't matter if it's good or bad I just want to own the libs


----------



## xlq (Jul 21, 2020)

i dont post on the forums
to witness or ideally bring justice, perhaps? that second part will probably never happen, but hey, i can dream, right?
also because i used to be active on a forum back in the day until it was shut down, and i miss that format of communication i guess


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jul 21, 2020)

Sometimes, you just need to be an asshole and laugh at other people, or to vent in a constructive way against whatever social bullshit is the flavor of the week. This is probably the only place on the internet that truly allows people to simply be assholes in whatever way they choose, because ultimately nobody gives that much of a fuck about social politics or really offending anybody on the farms. Its really quite refreshing since we are all ultimately assholes, we _know _we are all assholes, and because of this we can openly talk without having to worry about too much.


----------



## Blackhole (Jul 21, 2020)

Because i want to. It's fun! except when i have to use more than 2 braincells


----------



## Law (Jul 21, 2020)

Because I am a massive failure and I hate myself.


----------



## UselessIdiot (Jul 21, 2020)

I first heard about Kiwi Farms on the Gender Critical subreddit on Reddit that I would read because of troons infesting everything. That subreddit was recently banned for "hate speech". Quelle surprise!

I love forums, especially ones where everything doesn't have to always be politically correct. I frequented a pop music forum since the mid-2000s, but it was no longer fun after it became infested with leftism/Marxism/postmodernism these past few years.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 21, 2020)

I like to feel smart so after years of searching I found the dumbest forum users I could find.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 22, 2020)

Because it's there?


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Jul 22, 2020)

bearycool said:


> Do you consider it a form of release?


I like to think of this website as a big fucking dinner table, nothing is off limits, and no one is safe, lol..


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Jul 22, 2020)

Because life is nothing but crushing misery and taxes until your death, so you might as well associate with likeminded sociopaths and alcoholics that feel the same way.


----------



## Parthenos (Jul 22, 2020)

I forgot how I ended up on here.

I like to argue/debate over things but 4chan is pretty bad for the soul, so this seems like a decent alternative.

Even though I learnt a few things I probably wish I didn't about my fellow man, this is a good site for allowing more thoughtful discussion. There are some things I like to rant and sperg about that are better said where I'm more or less anonymous. (While I like talking about some of this kind of thing off the internet, I always like to do it face to face. Can't exactly do that with the coof going on.)


----------



## ImHapp (Jul 22, 2020)

Cuz I'm a bigoted right winger and we're not welcome on twitter


----------



## Sopressata (Jul 22, 2020)

I am new here but I’ve read for a while. I used to love posting in a couple of forums until they became besieged with woke assholes and it stopped being fun. I like that people here are blunt and you don’t have to walk on egg shells. It’s nearly impossible to find that now. I haven’t seen any place recently where people spoke their minds freely besides here. Even when I see posts that make me cringe or that I disagree with I am not offended at all and I am glad those posters are able to post their thoughts as well. I am sick of having to obsessively filter everything and be careful about what I say. There is none of that stress posting here. I’m not going to go away for 10 minutes to get a snack and come back to find out that some thing totally benign that I said blew up and everyone is calling me names and standing outside my door with pitchforks.


----------



## DavieJones714 (Jul 22, 2020)

Some youtube hussy was warning people about kf because all soulless heathens on the internet reside here. I found the heathens here have more soul than Motown.


----------



## Sopressata (Jul 22, 2020)

DavieJones714 said:


> Some youtube hussy was warning people about kf because all soulless heathens on the internet reside here. I found the heathens here have more soul than Motown.



I heard terrible things about this place before I came here too. And considering the recent turn of events I actually started wondering if it was probably an awesome place because the people saying it was horrible were humorless chronically offended assholes , turns out my gut instinct was right. This is the same reason whenever anyone is branded a Nazi or a white supremacist I immediately go check whoever this is out. I would say nine times out of 10 the person is intelligent and makes lots of good points. It’s almost as if I’ve learned to be the SJW whisperer or something. I can now read what they’re saying and interpret it into a normal persons frame of reference.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Jul 22, 2020)

I guess I wanted to post here because I want to talk about lolcows, and talk in a place where it doesn't feel suffocating to be, *cough* Reddit *cough* And admittedly wanting to share my art on here as well. 

And some individuals honestly believe that kiwifarm users are blankphobic nazis, which isn't even true at all.


----------



## bearycool (Jul 22, 2020)

Stormy Daniel's Lawyer said:


> I like to think of this website as a big fucking dinner table, nothing is off limits, and no one is safe, lol..




That is a very succinct and well thought out metaphor


----------



## JimiHendrix (Jul 22, 2020)

Where else would I go?


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Because I am a sucker for punishment.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 22, 2020)

I post here instead of telling my opinions to my dogs because nobody here is just humoring me for food.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Anonymity, boredom, and the ability to laugh at retards.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2020)

Nothing better to do since I can't go outside (and when I can go outside, I don't).


----------



## Hux (Jul 22, 2020)

My job is really _really_ fucking boring


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jul 22, 2020)

I really don't know. Stuff


----------



## Never Scored (Jul 22, 2020)

I need an outlet for my autism that doesn't affect my family.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jul 22, 2020)

We all laugh together, we all weep together.


----------



## BOONES (Jul 22, 2020)

Kiwifarms has become like a second autistic family to me, I've probably never been treated as kindly anywhere else.

Kiwis gave me the confidence to start a YouTube channel and helped out by giving criticism and giving me a chance to grow as an entertainer by being my audience. Well except a few toxic bad apples who see a link on the internet then sperg out.

It's been 95% positive and constructive and I've improved as an entertainer more in 1 month than I have in 9 years. I absolutely love making videos for my fellow kiwis, be it a game review or an informative investigation, I love to make content kiwis and more can enjoy.

I've been given such an opportunity to grow and become the entertainer I've always wanted to be, putting the audience first.

I stay because I'm welcome and I can't say that very often.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 22, 2020)

Its a nice break from all the political correctness I have to adhere to in real life...
And even the most autistic posters here are more sane then my clients!


----------



## Banditotron (Jul 22, 2020)

I post on the farms for fun and profit!


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (Jul 22, 2020)

Because we're all faggots here.


----------



## OfficerBagget (Jul 22, 2020)

eeeeeeeeeeeee_diot said:


> Because we're all faggots here.


*Because we're all *AUTISTIC *faggots here.


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (Jul 22, 2020)

Jimmy Durante's Ballsack said:


> All the other fun websites on the internet either got shut down or became completely homosexual.
> 
> I just want to say zany things. It's not like I mean most of it.


Mostly this. I'm fucking sick of people being buttblasted and thinking that I care that they disagree and/or are "offended".

I don't give a shit. I can't express myself or vent because if I say something """problematic""", I'm a fucking whatever-the-fuck-cist.

At least here jackasses just put a bloody sticker and call it a day. I'm free of that stupid bullshit.


----------



## CwChalk (Jul 22, 2020)

This is the only forum I post on, because everyone everywhere else takes shit on the internet so seriously. Everyone needs a friend to call you an idiot if you're behaving like an idiot, kiwifarms is that friend. A higher portion of users here compared to other places won't sugarcoat it, but aren't going out their way to be complete assholes about it either.

A sensitive person would see all the posts here and deem everyone a bully, most of the time it's just people shootin' the shit and calling it as it is.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 22, 2020)

Honest answer? Perhaps because I like dark humour, and it's pretty much outlawed nowadays elsewhere. This is one of the last places where we can laugh freely at the insanity of existence.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 22, 2020)

every other site bans you for saying anything edgier than what you would find on sesame street.


----------



## savoytruffle (Jul 22, 2020)

i dont


----------



## savoytruffle (Jul 22, 2020)

this website fucking sucks


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 22, 2020)

jewniggerspic said:


> i dont





jewniggerspic said:


> this website fucking sucks


What a fitting name for a filthy doubleposter



UselessIdiot said:


> I first heard about Kiwi Farms on the Gender Critical subreddit on Reddit that I would read because of troons infesting everything. That subreddit was recently banned for "hate speech". Quelle surprise!
> 
> I love forums, especially ones where everything doesn't have to always be politically correct. I frequented a pop music forum since the mid-2000s, but it was no longer fun after it became infested with leftism/Marxism/postmodernism these past few years.


Dammit, a plebbitor made it past the travel bans!!!


----------



## Foghot (Jul 22, 2020)

This forum is among one of the only things fun and entertaining on the internet nowadays.

For me it's like pepolewatching, except it actually helped me not go over the edge and get my shit together years ago when i found this forum.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 22, 2020)

Because it’s fun, often informative and remarkably civil.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 22, 2020)

Because no matter what stupid, asinine shit you want to talk about there's going to be at least four or five users willing to talk about that particular subject and it's rare if ever that an autistic little thread about key switches or cooking gets shitted up by edgelords looking for attention. Kiwi Farms is a magical place that's strangely immune to the usual diseases of the internet. I know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2020)

It's one of the few remaining places online where you can casually shoot the shit about almost anything, people get held accountable for their own stupidity, and people value facts over feelings.

It's like my second autistic home.  4chan back in the day was the best site to unwind and just putz around.  This place is much of the same.  An internet bar all our own.


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 22, 2020)

Im here for the perverts and the pussy!
Its possible I took a wrong turning at some point...


----------



## ChloeTheMalingerer (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm secretly in love with Null, I'd embark on any other venture of his. Anything for him.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 22, 2020)

Cause reddit now  bans me from trying to bring humor, mirth, and laughter to a bleak and uncaring world.

Also reddit sucks.


----------



## RetroCrab (Jul 22, 2020)

Found this place from 4chan /vg/, I like that there's a place online that doesn't bow to troons trying to indoctrinate autistic people on social media into joining them. I am legitimately concerned that unsuspecting people on the spectrum are being roped into a cult with a 41% suicide rate, thinking it's the answer to all their problems when it's not. Consider me overly optimistic, but I believe laughter is the best medicine and what a lot of people need is a good old fashioned calling out when their friends won't dare question the pro trans narrative.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jul 22, 2020)

Because You can pretty much discuss ANYTHING And be far more open about The Darkest and most Unsavory parts of humankind, Similar to 4Chan and ED, but with a far funnier, Significantly less Unpleasant and (Mostly) more Intelligent Community of people that take no shit and have an open mind to not get offended or defensive about all the taboos and can jokes so much of the world and the Internet would never dare to make.

It’s also incredibly well-researched And densely written with Its Subjects and always tons of content to read when opening the farms with posts that are as detailed, well sourced and professional as any Published article for major News outlet, (I.e Washington Post, Wall Street Journal) Or any A graded Yale Dissertation.

Overall Despite the negative reputation This site gets and can bring Its Users, It’s always a blast looking at the wealth of Information On the seemingly endless facets of Idiocy, Degeneracy, and Drama Of the worst and most Interesting people and communities on the Internet and the planet we live In. Seeing people discuss and document these things with such a cool open minded views to joke about even the most offensive subjects with little to no fears for political correctness Is so damn refreshing And rare to see On the Internet these days. It’s always a blast going on the farms and I’d be genuinely sad If the site was somehow terminated for real one day. The Internet needs a place like this


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jul 22, 2020)

I've been banned from every single site on the Internet besides Kiwifarms and The Unofficial Spy Dogs Bulletin Boards.
And honestly there's only so much Spy Dogs lore to speculate about.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 22, 2020)

For fun.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Jul 22, 2020)

Cozier than reddit, less alienating than Twitter. Trannies and fat people are funny, and I can actually make fun of them on kf

On Twitter, 10,000 people will say the same dumb thing, and it comes across as a huge mass of anonymous contextless stupidity. If someone says something dumb here, it's because they're that one person who everyone knows is just like that. You downrate them or call them a fag and that's that.

KF is also better than Twitter because there are no journalists here.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 22, 2020)

Because it doesn't matter if I sperg out. Freedom of speech still exists on this site.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Jul 22, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Because it doesn't matter if I sperg out. Freedom of speech still exists on this site.


Shut the fuck up faggot


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 22, 2020)

Because I like the feeling of posting anything tou want. It reminds me of old school forums. Here the worst you can have is neg ratings.
Also because I discovered some obscure media.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Jul 22, 2020)

Originally it was to read about Bryce Cherry, and then read the entire Manda Tee thread (that I’m now sadly threadbanned but whatever) where I met some great people, and then I dug more into the art side of the forums. So yeah, a little bit of everything for me.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 22, 2020)

Battlecruiser3000ad said:


> The Unofficial Spy Dogs Bulletin Boards.



What the hell is Spy Dogs?


----------



## Witthel (Jul 22, 2020)

Cuz I'm a retarded recluse with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Observerer (Jul 22, 2020)

Came here because of CWC, stayed because of you retards. This place is actually easy to discuss different opinions no matter political affiliation, easy to shitpost, and has a lot of different interesting sub sections not related to lolcows. The Jannies here are okay (they still do it for free) and the owner of this place has principles and does a good job. 


@bearycool is still a massive faggot though and should never be forgiven for  starting a Kiwi beauty pageant thread.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm really bored and the Chinese ruined all my plans for the summer with their fucking virus. So I'm stuck in this cage with all of you.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 22, 2020)

Because I'm overcome by hate, for everyone and everything. Including myself.


----------



## Cowboy Christ (Jul 22, 2020)

Nothing like the Farms exists. Not even the chans. 

Where you can go to most forums for information and an alright sense of community over, I dunno, unicycles, the Kiwis are tightly knit and united in schadenfreude. There's still people behind the names but we all come here for the express Nelson-esque purpose of pointing amd laughing. And also archiving.

Prior to donning my cowboy cos play I among others came here a long time ago, lurking amongst the sludge, reading about Chris-Chan and YandereDev.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jul 22, 2020)

Because I can say a lot of horrible things I don't believe on here, because I can say a lot of horrible things I do believe on here, because I can scream mindless obscenities into the void.  Because the political opinions I read here I don't agree with are at least different from the boilerplate tripe redditors spew out.  Because I like to say edgy racist words when I'm feeling nasty or want a cheap amoral laugh, even though I've proudly miscegenated with the best of them and I don't care about the survival of "the white race" one bit (and that's why I like the Jews, I'm one the same page as them due to my Ferengi-like nature.)

but mostly because I really like the horrible scary edgy obscene internet before Big Social Media.  Like when people used insidetheweb or ezboards as their forums, remember that shit?


----------



## Local Coyote (Jul 22, 2020)

Because where I live the shit I say here would get me fired and unpersoned. I live in a heavily liberal area that doesn't tolerate dissent so it's nice to have a space where I can say what I really think without destroying my life.

And KF is weirdly the most egalitarian space on the internet. We are all united in autism and faggotry. It's sad that a forum based on laughing at retards on the internet is more inclusive than progressive shitholes.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 22, 2020)

When Brenton Tarrant did that thing in Christchurch and I saw authorities trying to silence KF for archiving videos of that thing, I had to stand up for them since no one else on the Internet would.

Also, 4chan isn’t as interesting as it used to be.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 23, 2020)

Same reason I used to kick the fuck out of the fat kid when I was 8.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jul 23, 2020)

because I like to share my thoughts on what I read here


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jul 23, 2020)

Because i feel like it.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jul 23, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Because I'm overcome by hate, for everyone and everything. Including myself.



See, for this place being such a supposed hate site I've encountered way less shittyness and judgmental attitudes on here than I have in other spots. Like I might get drunk and get in an arguement with some dipshit who holds a grudge, but for the most part nobody gives a shit.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Jul 23, 2020)

It makes me feel like a big man.


----------



## 666innit (Jul 23, 2020)

because im a fucking faggot with a god complex


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Jul 23, 2020)

i like rating stuff


----------



## DebrisDerby (Jul 23, 2020)

I never posted here before.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jul 23, 2020)

I was told there would be punch and pie.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Jul 23, 2020)

Well as many others have said, everything else is so boring and fake niceness and it's great to finally have a place were you just can speak your mind. Besides I'm a huge sucker for dumb drama and love making fun of mentally deranged women and dogfucking pokemon artists.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm on a love quest.


----------



## Sneak 'n' Snore (Jul 24, 2020)

Had an itch for a forum since everything else sucks or is dead.
Always had a thing for gossip too.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 24, 2020)

Because, for all of the hate this site tends to get, it really is one of the most chill places on the Internet.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Jul 24, 2020)

There's a forum for almost everything here. Plus, the rules are simple. Show people that the internet is forever (archive everything), be autistic first and never dumb, and don't get so mad. Whether it's politics, video games, beauty, or even food, this is still the internet. Just take it easy and have fun!

Gotta love the no word filter, fags.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Jul 24, 2020)

Only place I can hate on trannies and fatties and not be run off with pitchforks.


----------



## Swiss46 (Jul 24, 2020)

I like having fun on the internet.


----------



## Enoby Way (Jul 24, 2020)

Because this is the only place where people actually talk about the way what troons and SJWs say and what they do doesn't match up. I was starting to think I was the insane one and had given myself over fully to the doublethink they force on you via social pressure, until I started reading these forums. I also became a lot less sensitive to peoples' words in general. I don't exclusively come here for the free speech boners and anti-troonfuckery but it makes a nice background. To be honest I'm finding it hard to exist on other sites now because going back from the freedom is a shock. I'm not a fan of people saying nigger all the time, but I keep that to myself because people are gonna say what they're gonna say. And the longer I'm here, the less sense it makes that that word still has so much power.


----------



## Quoookie (Jul 24, 2020)

Cliche to or predictable an answer to some on here but honestly just to be ME without too many reservations. I hate sites where I can't be ME. I'm just sorry to this community  I didn't sign up years ago. Really am. This was the right fit for me and I just wandered around for decades elsewhere. Like Bono U2 "Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For..." type shit. More and more this feels like Home...I just prefer to lurk around and not post shit. No offence people of Kiwi. I still live in a bit of a drunken shell but I do value you all. Maybe one day I will come out of that shell and really contribute more than I do. No promises though. Peace


----------



## Beardless Lenin (Jul 24, 2020)

Because it's a fun waste of time.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 24, 2020)

Cause you guise are qt 3.14's.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 24, 2020)

Seems healthier than screaming at the moon at night


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jul 24, 2020)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> but mostly because I really like the horrible scary edgy obscene internet before Big Social Media. Like when people used insidetheweb or ezboards as their forums, remember that shit?



This. I'm so bored of big social media platforms that i'm scraping the bottom of the internet barrel, trying literally anything else

And also because of anonimity and the lack of weight to accounts. Still not as anonymous as IBs but at least here i don't have to worry about getting suspended for saying something cryptically problematic. I rarely use Twitter anymore other than for DMs because i fear having my 2013 account permabanned just for venting or fucking with assholes.


----------



## Kaiser Aura (Jul 24, 2020)

It's a good place for me to laugh and see how truly miserable and fucked up other people are in the world. Makes my problems seem like nothing. 

Language isn't censored and people from all walks of life congregate here and can coexist as long as you aren't some super autist. 

Saying Kiwi Farms is therapeutic is weird, but it's true.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 27, 2020)

Because people like and respect me here, and appreciate my layered analyses of world events and issues facing mankind


----------



## Balr0g (Jul 27, 2020)

I can say / write as it is without getting the evil eye. That's enough for me


----------



## the clap (Jul 27, 2020)

Because Portal of Evil closed a long time ago, imageboards turned gay and I like weirdos.


----------



## Houraisan Kaguya (Jul 27, 2020)

the clap said:


> Because Portal of Evil closed a long time ago, imageboards turned gay and I like weirdos.


I had forgotten about PoE! poeTV is still up!
I post here because I love internet rabbit holes and this community offers autistic thought-provoking discussion that I haven't found anywhere else


----------



## Nekoi.Inukuma.00 (Jul 27, 2020)

Because 4chan sucks now, Reddit is a trashfire, Twitter is useless _and_ garbage, and my Facebook is overrun with lefty cucks  most of whom are figuratively and _literally _LARPers.

It's a place where I can feel better about myself for being fairly normal, and laughing at the freaks of the internet.  It's, dare I say it, an island of _sanity_ and a sea of shit that is the modern internet.  It sort of feels like how people would _describe_ old Something Awful... a SA that never really existed, except in people's heads.  It feels a bit like how the old internet was, only more autistic.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jul 29, 2020)

I always hated social media. Even though i tried everything , like different chans, reddit, facebook, twitter, i always just missed when i only posted on ( now defunct) forums. I never felt like i belonged online after those went away.  

 KW farms is imo the only place i've come across that still carries some of that old internet vibe, theres a good balance of free speech, humor and  discussion. And who would have thought a seemingly catty gossip  forum would have better redacted and interesting takes about happenings and general topics than other outlets that take themselves more seriously. It surprisingly feels less hostile and diverse lurking here than  vanilla social media for normies where everyone walks on eggshells all the time, despite the KW reputation of being all  bullies and meanies, it also feels somewhat more free than anonymous imageboards that have been taken over by botnets rehashing the same low effort noise every day.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Jul 29, 2020)

I've literally nothing better to do and this site sucks the least dick so far.


----------



## queerape (Jul 30, 2020)

Mostly because im drunk, high and fed up.


----------



## soda (Jul 30, 2020)

it seems like fun. would love to start posting there one day.


----------



## Kinnie (Jul 30, 2020)

I wanted a place to make fun of lolcows _that happen to be _trannies/other minorities. Because my libtard friends will cancel me if I even breathe a word against a tranny disabled Muslim foxkin. Forget the fact that I'm a member of several ~marginalized groups~ myself.


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 30, 2020)

This is one of the few places on the internet where you can make fun of trannies and retards and not be punished for it. Twitter is pretty pozzed now and most message boards suck now.


----------



## ToddleDoddle (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm not at all an edgelord or anything, but every other medium I took part in has been overtaken by the overly sensitive where you can't even try to have a reasonable discussion if you oppose the hivemind in any way. There is a ton of shit said on here that I strongly disagree with, yet it's still a relief that people get to say it without everyone else shitting their pants over it. I just want to be able to speak my mind somewhere without having to walk on egg shells around a topic.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 30, 2020)

It's a habit I guess.


----------



## ASoulMan (Jul 30, 2020)

I post/lurk here not just because of the exceptional people this place documents but also it seems like the only place on the Internet that hasn't become infested with SJW shit and TDS.

And the movie nights. Can't forget the movie nights.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Aug 2, 2020)

ASoulMan said:


> I post/lurk here not just because of the exceptional people this place documents but also it seems like the only place on the Internet that hasn't become infested with SJW shit and TDS.
> 
> And the movie nights. Can't forget the movie nights.


Wait we have movie nights?


----------



## Pickle Dick (Aug 2, 2020)

came for the chris

staying for the lulz


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 2, 2020)

Social interaction outside of normiebook. I only follow like two lolcows now. I was here for Chris Chan now it’s the interaction.


----------



## carltondanks (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't know, honestly. I guess it's to interact with people.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 2, 2020)

Because I like internet stuff


----------



## Foltest (Aug 3, 2020)

because I am alone......
to be serious, I like kiwifarms. Unlike some sites such as reddit, people aren't sniffing their farts here and are more honest.


----------



## Maamtis (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm considered a bit of a soft touch but I like gossip and believe that some people deserve to be mocked.


----------



## ／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ (Aug 3, 2020)

*extremely mom voice* said:


> KF is also better than Twitter because there are no journalists here.


I disagree.  Mostly there are way better journalists here than in news.  But they're powered by autism.

For me, it's the spicy, unadulterated takes like Judge Holden's explanation of "why conservatives are so mean" to a "little nigger".

It's what the internet used to (want to) be and I just wanna grill.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Aug 3, 2020)

I'd love for the Farms to NOT be the only place on the internet where you can discuss things honestly in (mostly) good faith without self-policing your language, but that's sorta the way things turned out, isn't it?


----------



## ADL Pyramid of Hate (Aug 4, 2020)

its a site where you wont get banned for not sucking metaphorical girldick, and a damn entertaining one at that
simple as


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 4, 2020)

I want a forum that is popular and open, where people are free to speak their minds and engage in some edgy humor and nobody has to walk on eggshells all the time.

Basically like how the internet used to be in the 2000s.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 8, 2020)

Cause I am a political sperg who wants find like minded people.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 10, 2020)

I think it's the only place where I can vent and not worry about my reputation.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 10, 2020)

I like looking into things I find interesting and this place just seems chock-full of interesting things.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 10, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I want a forum that is popular and open, where people are free to speak their minds and engage in some edgy humor and nobody has to walk on eggshells all the time.
> 
> Basically like how the internet used to be in the 2000s.


I miss screaming NIGGER on halo 3 then posting online and saying nigger non stop. 

Those were the days....


----------



## polyester (Aug 10, 2020)

I took things too far at Guantanamo, so my boss at the agency demoted me to a desk job monitoring extremist alt-right hate sites like this one.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Aug 10, 2020)

What? I thought this was Facebook. I'm here to post pictures of my lunch.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 10, 2020)

To be able to sort of relax, and not feel like I'm constantly walking on eggshells like with other sites.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 10, 2020)

Came for the tranniv dick pics, stayed for the political discussion where people don't feel pressured to parrot a certain narrative.

The world says, "Black lives matter!"

To which KF responds, "No lives matter!" and then throws in some gamer words to drive the point home.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Aug 10, 2020)

Mostly because I dont have any other forum where I can say nigger casually, and get away with it

Jokes aside, kiwi has enough drama to feed my huge appetite for internet news


----------



## William Shatner (Aug 15, 2020)

misguided sexual energy


----------



## Titos (Aug 16, 2020)

To post my retarded opinions on shit and at worst get some meanie stickers or people calling me a fag instead of getting banned by Janny.


----------



## salvuserit (Aug 16, 2020)

Mainly because this website sucks less than most of the others.


----------



## ｃｈｌｏｒｉｎｅ (Aug 16, 2020)

Because this site is arguably the most diverse in both users and opinions and I felt like coming here and contributing my two cents on various lolcow threads and other topics might pave the way for further interesting conversations.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2020)

Originally came her to lurk on Chris updates, joined to voice my own opinion on the man while initially offering a funny twist by posting in characterbut dropped that when it kept getting me autistic ratings. Soon found myself voicing my thoughts on other topics around here and it's finally starting to feel like home


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 17, 2020)

one word: spergacity!

edit: I cleverly got around the one word rule with my spergacity, a word I totally didn't just make up.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Aug 18, 2020)

One of the few places online where woke shit isn’t tolerated and popular opinion is questioned without any one ideological reason for doing so, it appeals to my dark sense of humour and I find internet antics entertaining. Also people here seem genuinely chill.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 18, 2020)

I like to take screenshots of y'all REEEEEing about black people and post it on leftist forums so we can all laugh at you.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Aug 18, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Cause I am a political sperg who wants find like minded people.





John Titor said:


> I think it's the only place where I can vent and not worry about my reputation.





Longcat said:


> One of the few places online where woke shit isn’t tolerated and popular opinion is questioned without any one ideological reason for doing so, it appeals to my dark sense of humour and I find internet antics entertaining. Also people here seem genuinely chill.


All of this. It's weird that i've felt a lot of rapport with people around here. You may be random weirdos on the internet, but you're extremely ok.
Plus, i post when I'm bored or bad things are going to happen.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Aug 18, 2020)

For me, it's because the Farms remind me of the early 00's Internet and the ability to say and argue what you want without being coddled or insta-banned.

People will call out your bullshit here. Your arguments better stand up under scrutiny.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm new but decided to actually make an account because it reminds me of older forums and it doesn't seem like the mods are retards who intentionally sucked admin dick to get mod spots to then control some aspect of the forums with an iron fist.
So I guess partly nostalgia and it seems like a nice community, which is weird considering the shit posted here but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Aug 19, 2020)

The insults people come up with here can be absolutely legendary and I hope some of their wit rubs off on me.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Aug 19, 2020)

>permabanned on all popular platforms
>chans are a honeypot for glowfags


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 20, 2020)

Originally it was because KiwiFarms was verboten in my social circles and a horrible place filled with NAZIS and I was morbidly curious. Now I just like calling people autistic and laughing at them.


----------



## FaramirG (Aug 21, 2020)

I can't browse 4chan at work, too much porn.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Aug 21, 2020)

I joined after watching Deadwing, Dillin Thomas, and other lol cow YouTubers. I guess I got invested in the small culture and decided, why not use the site that houses it all.

The site and culture remind me of why I used to love surfing on YouTube back in my elementary and middle school days. It just feels like a breath of fresh air and a return to old internet in a sense.

Basically, I am the online equivalent of a Boomer. I just want the edge and fun of pre-mainstream, politics internet.


----------



## 2005 (Aug 22, 2020)

I JUST WANNA SAY NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER

SEMEN DEATH WORLD NIGGER


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm bored, and people give me magical internet stickers that validate me and make me think people care what I have to say.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Aug 22, 2020)

This place makes me laugh a few times a day.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 22, 2020)

Because I have nowhere else to go.


----------



## hairy richards (Aug 22, 2020)

i like to make demotards squirm in they dirty undies...


----------



## Real Gay Autist (Aug 23, 2020)

longtime lurker and irl gay autist nostalgic for the mid/late 2000s. one of my hobbies is getting drunk and conducting my own pseudoethnographies of weird internet communities.


----------



## Heckler1 (Aug 23, 2020)

I like discussing weird people and laughing at retards.


----------



## le funny sex number 69 (Aug 23, 2020)

This is pretty much the only place that lets me play the armchair psychologist in peace. I love diagnosing strangers with malignant narcissism and terminal autism.


----------



## Baguette Child (Aug 23, 2020)

I post here because it is fun. If it ever stops being more fun than not fun I will stop posting.


----------



## Orion Balls (Aug 23, 2020)

Boredom.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Aug 23, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> I post here because it is fun. If it ever stops being more fun than not fun I will stop posting.


i post here because @Baguette Child posts here


----------



## TitusOvid (Aug 23, 2020)

Cuz this is the only place I can truly say what I think.


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 23, 2020)

Because it's one of the rare sites where I feel that the staff is on the users's side.
The mods are chill and even his eye are quite far apart from eachother Null really values the users privacy and freedom.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 23, 2020)

To be honest these last few years I've fallen out of the loop, and getting caught up is a daunting task.

Now I'm just here for the dopamine stickers.


----------



## Självlysande SÄPO Blatte (Aug 23, 2020)

Josh lulled me in with his boyish charms and his hate boner for fat, mentally challenged women. And now I'm in too deep.


----------



## Teadrinkr (Aug 23, 2020)

Null is cute and we can say the trannyfaggotnigger words without being reprimanded by a janny or resident busybody. It's nice to actually shitpost and read shitposts without feeling like you're tiptoeing through a minefield.


----------



## SuiSui1 (Aug 23, 2020)

1. To dox
2. to post pics of birbs.
3. to get stickers


----------



## Thiletonomics (Aug 26, 2020)

It's to read about what's going on with things, and also so I can toss out a tidbit of news that I find every so often.


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Aug 26, 2020)

One of the few places that still tells the truth, and where you can speak the truth.


----------



## Turanist Shitposter (Aug 26, 2020)

No cencorship.
Like minded users which both make me laugh and think.
loled a lot at null's reply to Kiwi Police. For this reply alone I'd occasionally visit the site.
Nice to track wtf is going on around the world, especially in terms of niggers, faggots and troons and pedos. 
Even some avatars alone make me laugh.
Thanks kiwis.


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Aug 26, 2020)

To learn, and to practice some written English. And the damn stickers play their part.

One of the pleasures of my life is to learn and be challenged by what l learn. 
The Farms broaden my vision, it gives me empathy while reminding me how shitty the world can be. It is a haven of reality in a world that lies routinely.

I guess that's it. Anything else is by pure accident, but I take it in stride and enjoy my stay here.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Aug 26, 2020)

Because frankly this is the only popular forum today that doesn't feature Nazi moderation and yet the userbase isn't a bunch of shitposting morons.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Aug 26, 2020)

Morbid curiosity and challenging my worldview. I used to be optimistic about humans as individuals - as in, I figured everyone had intellectual potential, they are simply not given the opportunity to learn, never asked the right questions to spur curiosity and development - the farms shows me the very bottom of the barrel, and it's fascinating. 

Also the community varies in ideology (and I probably fall into the lefternmost wing that is berated the most), but it is agreed on one thing that I too, consider very important - everything can be a topic of discussion and censorship is never an option. No matter how vile your thoughts might be from my point of view, noone should attempt to silence you for having them. That's part of living in a pluralistic democracy.

....also autism.


----------



## janedoe (Aug 26, 2020)

a place to let loose and talk about/laugh at internet personalities without getting kicked off for using GAMER WORDS is nice. 
usually my friend circles either don't know these people or they like these people, and i can never talk about their spergish behavior without boring them with details. plus i don't want to ruin their perception of like, internet personalities they genuinely enjoy following. 
here on farms everyones autistic and already knows all the details of these people so it's just easier.

also for the most part farms users are willing to correct themselves and others regarding misinformation, and there's no bias or censorship regarding information, which makes it the ideal site to catch up on current events.


----------



## DROP OUT (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m not too much of a poster and more of a lurker as far as things go, but I’ve always found this site interesting. It’s surprisingly diverse in its userbase despite what it seems on the outside, and it’s one of the few online forums around with a highly active community. I like reading up on information posted here be it drama, news, or anything else, plus it’s actually pretty chill here too.


----------



## c-no (Aug 29, 2020)

Back in 2013: Autism focused on Chris and the lolcow threads that would soon follow.

Today as of this post: Autism ingrained as a daily thing when I got nothing better to do outside of school/work even though lolcows lost their appeal.


----------



## PissPool (Aug 31, 2020)

It’s like a big mean girls gossip group and you’re one of the idiots cool kids who get to shit talk.


----------



## Cybertonian (Sep 8, 2020)

Joined because I noticed this place is one of the last bastions of the "classic internet" feel. People seem less drone-y in general. Don't really care about the site's politics or drama.


----------



## Driftwood (Sep 8, 2020)

Gay nostalgia because mostly anonymous groups and forums have long gone the way of the dodo. Horrifying how FB groups have replaced forums.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Sep 8, 2020)

Hell always had the broadest view of heaven.


----------



## alreadyhome (Sep 9, 2020)

Practice


----------



## FitBitch (Sep 9, 2020)

Cuz I'm a catty bitch and I need to express it _somewhere._


----------



## Clown College (Sep 9, 2020)

The Farms reminds me of 2007-2009 Something Awful we can disagree on certain topics and have a somewhat civilized conversation about it. This seems to be one of the last places on the internet where that type of discourse can still flourish.  Long live the Farms!!!


----------



## FitBitch (Sep 9, 2020)

Clown College said:


> The Farms reminds me of 2007-2009 Something Awful we can disagree on certain topics and have a somewhat civilized conversation about it. This seems to be one of the last places on the internet where that type of discourse can still flourish.  Long live the Farms!!!


Unless you're @BoxerShorts47 , then you should just neck yourself.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Sep 9, 2020)

Because this place is funny. And one of the last remaining places anywhere where the rules are primarily targeted towards people who ruin fun by being extremely prolapsed.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 9, 2020)

Like a lot of you, I lurked on incarnations of the Cwcki forums (had accts but didn't post, you wouldn't remember me) since about 2010 and originally came here from there to discuss CWC and other lolcows.

But now, I mostly post here to discuss dissident ideas, because KF is one of the last places I can do that safely, freely, and anonymously (I've also gotten less interested in lolcows over time - not that they're not interesting, but dissident politics have become much more interesting to me).


----------



## feral cat #6385 (Sep 10, 2020)

boredom


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Sep 10, 2020)

Because it's one of the few free speech forums left on the internet outside the chans, which are tiresome to use.


----------



## DukeOfNimonia (Sep 10, 2020)

This board is very much like the old Hal Turner boards that were at halturnershow.com back in 2003.  Nimbusters was the spiritual successor to that; as was Nimbusters II, Nimbusters III, and Hate & Flame.  But they all turned into shitshows and died off.  All that's left is the redboards, CampIdiot.com, and KF.  The EDF boards would qualify, if the autist admins could get their shit together, that is.

Does anyone on here remember Jackol at torture.net back in the day?  That was a free speech forum, too.  From about 1999-ish to 2002, IIRC.  

I know, I know; I'm an oldfag.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm an ugly loser and this is one of the last remnants of an Internet I used to love.


----------



## bearycool (Sep 11, 2020)

Synthetic Smug said:


> Hell always had the broadest view of heaven.



And Heaven, the shortest view above.


----------



## Jar-Jar Fanboy (Sep 12, 2020)

I have nobody else to express my opinions on various internet spergs to, and very few people I can share my true political leanings with. Not to get too sappy or anything, but it feels nice to have a place where I can generally just be myself, and share my honest thoughts, you know?


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Sep 13, 2020)

Clown College said:


> The Farms reminds me of 2007-2009 Something Awful we can disagree on certain topics and have a somewhat civilized conversation about it. This seems to be one of the last places on the internet where that type of discourse can still flourish.  Long live the Farms!!!





FitBitch said:


> Unless you're @BoxerShorts47 , then you should just neck yourself.


I said this too. This website feels like the internet between 2005-2015. The people here are stuck in the past. Quite sad. They don't want to grow-up.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 13, 2020)

Because it's a community of a managable size where you can actually get familiar with people and there's stuff I can contribute to discussions. Genuinely got sick of social media over time and had this growing desire to find more insulated communities that aren't insane to deal with mentally in the sense of scale and sheer barrage of information being shoved down every page.



BoxerShorts47 said:


> I said this too. This website feels like the internet between 2005-2015. The people here are stuck in the past. Quite sad. They don't want to grow-up.


I tried growing up it was shit and all these people are insane, my plan is to get as much money as I can and bug out to a small town somewhere and start a local manufacturing business


----------



## alreadyhome (Sep 13, 2020)

To own the farms


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 13, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> They don't want to grow-up.


I bet you're jerking off to that, you retarded spic pedophile faggot kike nigger.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 13, 2020)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> I said this too. This website feels like the internet between 2005-2015. The people here are stuck in the past. Quite sad. They don't want to grow-up.


Stop bothering these good people.


----------



## Eris! (Sep 13, 2020)

I can't advocate racial violence or bully schizos on twitter without getting banned.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 13, 2020)

Boredom.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 13, 2020)

Because it's one of the few remaining places on the net that still maintains a sense of humour.  Also, it avoids dealing with the GRIDS-riddled shitpits that the *-chans continue to be.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 14, 2020)

"The truth is stranger than fiction", and this site is really good at documenting the TRUE and HONEST FAXKs instead of just idly reposting what their neighbor said was true.

It's also nice as people actually fucking speak their minds about what they thought of what you posted and that's fun.

Lastly, I enjoy statements like "I keep hearing about an anal hook and I'm too afraid to ask what it is" ( don't worry @Corn Flakes found out in the Gibes thread) and this site is ripe with them.


----------



## Bumblino (Sep 14, 2020)

The moderation is not retarded and the userbase is great. You guys are funny, big brained, hulkamaniacs and hate black people to boot, what's not to love? But seriously I feel like these type of forums are what I was looking for in discussions. Like a sliver of old internet back when people didn't feel the need to post the same thing over and over again slightly modified with an emoji at the end and a "like and retweet for more takes like this". I genuinely missed this, it's so fun reading you guys and laughing my ass off at your jokes, it takes away the gravity of all the schizophrenia-ridden world and makes me feels less alone in my autism.


----------



## Dick J. Faggotson (Sep 14, 2020)

I can't delete my account, so I must post.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Sep 14, 2020)

I like that there's free speech and you can have unpopular and shitty opinions. I also like that at the same time, it's not overrun by pedos, degenerates and extremists everywhere like free speech/anonymous posting places with light moderation online tend to be. You can easily avoid the news subforum and most of that kind of stuff is quarantined in there. It's moderated just right.


----------



## glass_houses (Sep 14, 2020)

Because I haven't got anything else better to do with my time. Because Social Justice has spread like syphilis through my peers, and pointing out fallacies, predators and the complete and utter lack of free speech will get me excommunicated.  Because I can say, "Trump is on the other side of the fucking world to our country, America is on the other side of the world, and you're a blithering fucking retard who keeps forgetting that you don't live there, calm the fuck down, it has nothing to do with us." Because I can say what I want to say. Because I like laughing at people making idiots of themselves on the internet. Because I'm stupid enough to prod at the dragon. Because it's educational. Because I enjoy being here.


----------



## A Logging Company (Sep 15, 2020)

Initially I only made an account to archive stuff during the Ralph/Warski Miami Trip. Now I largely post here because 4chan's capchas are annoying, and I'm too lazy to set up my own fediverse instance.


----------



## Someone Awful (Oct 7, 2020)

I've given a lot of thought to this question. I have been reading KiwiFarms for nearly half a decade. It started as reading up on my favorite lolcows but starting after Trump's shock victory against Clinton in November 8, 2016, the vast majority of my consumption has been politics-related. KiwiFarms has revolutionized the way I think about the world and my beliefs. Prior to Trump's victory, I was a leftists who believed in free college, socialism, raising taxes on the most wealthy, ending racism, and supporting LGBT rights. I was much more supportive of trans people than I am today. Throughout the first half of Trump's term, I was still a leftist who didn't care about him, but reading through KiwiFarms - particularly Articles & Happening - challenged my own beliefs and surprisingly, Trump was winning me over when I did not even vote in 2016.

2019 was a redpilling year for me to say the least. I lost several groups of friends because I said things that were not politically correct. There was a time when I felt sorry for myself for putting myself in that situation and I questioned if I should just shut everything down and tune out from the Internet. Several times, I came close. Those groups did represent important times as someone who participated on the Internet and I came very close to being blackpilled. I don't exactly have a lot of real life friends and while I can discuss politics with my family, I almost never bring it up among my co-workers given how anti-Trump most of them are. It's not a fun feeling to have to hide your views among some of your friends. But if you have to do that, are they really your friends?

It's nice to have a place where you can say whatever you want, whenever you want, however you want. To not worry about losing friends or your job over your beliefs because you might say something insensitive and to have a user base that share similar experiences. This is one of the few, if not the only place left where you can do that and it may not be here in a few more years.

If Biden wins due to fraud, I will have to make significant changes to my life. It would destroy my hope in a fair and legitimate electorate system and the only way to respond would be to figure out how to stand up against the nightmarish regime Harris would bring upon the nation. I cannot and will not tolerate a government that requires national masks mandates while going out in public, the total destruction of our Constitution, our jobs and culture being shipped to China, and being a second class citizen just because of my skin and genitals. To do so would be admitting nihilism won and life is not worth that ultimate defeat. I will make a list of every company that supported Black Lives Matter and never buy or support them again.

Hopefully Trump can pull off a victory and keeping the Senate despite great odds. It would be nice to be able to take a break from American politics, which I won't be able to do under a Biden Harris administration. We'll just have to see come the final outcome of this elections. There are reasons to be anxious but also reasons to be hopeful.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 10, 2020)

I see KF a bit like 4chan and a tiny bit like twitter for me. It's like the bar from Cheers. everybody knows your name. I can spout off my tech mage goofiness and in between mail runs with my bright black socks tell you random trivia as a know-it-all that's ignored. At least I don't live with my mother anymore.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 10, 2020)

I came here to neg rate bomb people who like One Piece, I stayed for the... actually I don't know why I'm still here. I should make a new account to neg rate One Piece fans with.


----------



## GHTD (Oct 10, 2020)

Came to follow the disaster of the YouTube Poop community and honestly I don't know why I'm still here. I'll probably be out of your hair once I find a new hobby.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Oct 19, 2020)

You are all racist, bigoted, nasty, with no decency towards those who are less fortunate. This site is literally by all modern standards, a cesspool.

None of that matters, because *you people and your site owner are honest. *

There isn't any place left across the net to be honest but this one, _despite the absolute irony of that statement _considering what it was originally for.


----------



## Abilene (Oct 20, 2020)

Fuck if I know. Quarentine maybe.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 20, 2020)

Hell was full.


----------



## Ponchik (Oct 20, 2020)

debilitating aspergers (aka an overdose of neanderthal genes) that forces me to exclusively follow up on horrible ideas


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 20, 2020)

Ive no friends and posting on Reddit seems twice as unlikely for my posts to matter.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Oct 20, 2020)

By and large people here respond to arguments and ideas, rather than tribal patterns.

For example, I hate troons, but I also only align with radfems on the troon front, and I only align with lesbians in general on the principle of it being utter evil bullshit that troons keep demanding sex from them (no matter how goddamn annoying they ie lesbians are). I post my 100% honest opinions here. The same lesbians who give me good stickers for my anti-troonery and troons stop being sex pests to lesbians challenge posts give me bad stickers for my posts on other topics near and dear to them. This is how it should be. This entire culture of trying to figure out what a person’s idpol configuration is before you can know what you think about their ideas is just utterly bizarre to me. I don’t look at people’s post histories here or on Reddit, I don’t look at who people follow on Twitter, I don’t care. I’m only interested in engaging with what you have just said, whether it’s sincere or not is irrelevant.

Anyway this is basically the only place I have found where people routinely engage in long form debate and a significant % seem to be like me in that they are engaging with what I’m writing and not a demographic and a political alignment. I can figure out whether or not I agree with something, and whether or not I find a position and behavior moral and acceptable, without knowing a single thing about the person expressing the thought or displaying the behavior, and I really only want to talk to other people who are the same way.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 20, 2020)

Banned on reddit and twatter for wrongthink.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Oct 20, 2020)

Because pretty much all of the rest of the Internet has been pozzed and sterilized by Marxism.


----------



## alreadyhome (Oct 22, 2020)

It was briefly diverting


----------



## Anchors-Away (Oct 22, 2020)

When a forum dedicated to following the inept actions of people online has a better means of tracking and sourcing ongoing world affairs, I'd rather be here then any acceptable alternative with an obvious bias.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 22, 2020)

I have no life and this makes me feel better.


----------



## Gus (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm not really sure. I don't even really use the Lolcow forums nor do I follow them. Never have, honestly. I think I just come here because it's an active place with close to no censorship protocol and a constant stream of random topics to comment on out of boredom. I'm wary of most people here and it's not my kind of place to go making friends, but a social zoo is kind of fun to explore from time to time. I guess I had a different attitude when I first arrived here, but I've sort of grown out of whatever that was.

It's kind of like fast food. It can be great in the moment if you're comfortable in that lifestyle, but regardless, it'll always leave you feeling somewhat sluggish and devitalized later on. You keep coming back for more because you're used to it and you enjoy the feeling until it's gone. But once things change in your life and you get more into eating better food - finding that the effort of making it at home is worth eating something that is fresh and energizing - the desire to go back to fast food becomes sparse and lives on as a minor indulgence.

It feels nice to know that a few people you don't know might enjoy reading your writing, but that's just the thing - you don't know them. I find it far more emotionally rewarding to focus on just a few people and be somebody in their lives rather than a nobody on here. That's how I see it, anyways.


----------



## Dumpsterfire Enthusiast (Oct 23, 2020)

I find extremely fucked up people really interesting. Also the absolute free speech on here is nice because it makes sure overly sensitive SJW types fuck right off


----------



## soon (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm here because everyone here likes me. Need I ask for more?


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 24, 2020)

I first started posting on the old Chris board, and stuck around.  I like reading and talking about weirdos and oddballs, and this is generally the place to do so.  And I know I tend to be one of the more lefty posters here, but problem is, on a lot of lefty boards, I'm looked at as not lefty enough.  So it sucks after awhile. 

(Sometimes the whole "troons hur hur" and political shit can get old after awhile, but most of it seems to be for shock value anyways.)


I also like talking to people whose viewpoints are different than mine, without the whole, "you're a Nazi/Commie/Satanist/Whatever"


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 24, 2020)

I signed up to see attachments and keep up with the Sonichu guy, really got active around Jace and the Tupacalypse, then I just sorta got into the groove.


----------



## JongleJingle (Oct 26, 2020)

Because being here is fun, and also because I can talk to people about stuff I usually can't in public without getting yelled at for being a "FUCKING TRUMP SUPPORTER".

Oh, and also because I find people sperging over multicolored horses funny.


----------



## Super Sad Smile (Oct 26, 2020)

Because this place values free speech and a sense of humor


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Because laughing at things is fun. Also reminding yourself that people laugh at things you like keeps you humble.


----------



## Violent Ken Apologist (Oct 26, 2020)

trollin' fun. Playing a different role than yourself can be interesting and you put yourself into other perspectives.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 26, 2020)

Because you can't say "nasty" things on most forums nowadays as everyone gets offended.... heck you can't say fuck all now!


----------



## The Masked Maniac (Nov 2, 2020)

I mainly came here looking for Chris-chan. That is all.


----------



## Tachibana (Nov 3, 2020)

No censorship. Can say what I want. Old communities I was in went to shit because of trannies/crazy people.

Every other place sucks. Twitter is an attention whoring shithole and I'd rather neck myself than post on Reddit.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Nov 3, 2020)

I can say here what I "can't" say to my IRL friends/social group.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Nov 3, 2020)

Because  we are allowed to say the truth. Anyone still dumb enough to be using facebook, just try saying  "Saint Floyd of the fent died because he swallowed his stash" or something along those lines on there. I dare you. 

The lack of censorship is grand.


----------



## whogoesthere (Nov 3, 2020)

I used reddit a fair few years ago, and I could see how it was turning into yet another mothers cradle, so I ditched out. Most of the old forums I used to use were on facebook, and I refuse to use that spyware shite. I had heard of this place on reddit as a few people claimed it was the No.1 Hatesite, took a look and stuck around. I was a long term lurker for a few years before I signed up, wanted to see the lay of the land before I jumped in. Since then, its really the only place that at least lets people from all backgrounds duke it out over some pointless subject.

In short, it feels like the old internet, back when I was young and the world had so many things to explore. Plus I moved from a city slicker to living in the middle of nowhere that doesnt even have street lights, nice to have at least somethinc coming close to humans to engage with.


----------



## Style (Nov 3, 2020)

I used to follow a lot of lolcows featured in this site. Seeing them all here was... interesting, to say the least. 

Also, I love that everyone here is so unfiltered.


----------



## BlackDragoons (Nov 3, 2020)

boredom/shit posting/making fun of Phil.


----------



## heyitsmike (Nov 4, 2020)

I got tired of Reddit and deleted my account but still wanted somewhere to converse online.


----------



## Big Ruski (Nov 9, 2020)

The internet stickers, I have forsaken my children, friends, and family for internet stickers.


----------



## PhoBingas (Nov 10, 2020)

I lurked KF for a while but never made an account until I noticed a twitter post in the wild from furfags that bothered me enough to post it to the animal control general thread. Stuck around to ayy-lawg Ethan Ralph and haven't looked back.


----------



## KifflomKween (Nov 10, 2020)

I post here because on KF I don't feel like I have to castrate myself to be accepted.
I don't have to pretend I like white trash, or that single mothers are so ~strong~ independent women, or that some cultures aren't retarded, or that sand niggers are civilized, or that snowflake-gendered tumblerinas aren't autistic, or that most of the LGBT isn't insane, or that troons are are anything other than creepy and derranged.


----------



## Minister Burroughs (Nov 10, 2020)

I needed an outlet, and the farms provided. I'm glad there's a place on the internet where pseudo-anonymity coupled with non-authoritarian management allows for genuine, if autistic, discussion. It's like a slice of the old internet, a place of wonder, beauty, and absolute degeneracy. Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 11, 2020)

Because I live in an atomized suburb that is dull as hell and gets boring fast. And there is a lot of niggers that live around here combined with woke white liberals.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Nov 11, 2020)

I like posting here because it's not a forcibly sanitized enviroment where only people of left-leaning ideologies are given the right to express their opinions. Granted, there are people here who express ideas that I find rather unsavoury but it's still preferable to us all singing kumbayah with a banhammer looming over our heads.

Oh, and I like reading about the eccentric individuals who are documented here.


----------



## Smug Cat (Nov 11, 2020)

It's one of very few remaining uncensored places left on the internet and I like laughing at fat schizophrenics (I would not have sex with them)


----------



## Sneakywombat666 (Nov 12, 2020)

Drinking brought me here and I can't find the exit.


----------



## XXXBigPenisXXX (Nov 12, 2020)

I come here to gaze into the eyes of lolcows to make sure I don't become one myself. That and the farms are pro free speech


----------



## NotWeasel (Nov 13, 2020)

because I need shit to laugh at while my code compiles


----------



## PaleTay (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm too nice of a person, but also apparently an asshole because I support free speech and mocking retards. Society has deemed that charity, volunteering, and such is no longer good enough and I have to vote away my freedoms and cuck for a fat single mother to be a good person.


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Dec 8, 2020)

I do it for the lulz.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Dec 8, 2020)

I was bored.


----------



## Seventh Star (Dec 10, 2020)

Deep Thoughts has great discussion usually. I also wanted to keep up with a few of the "fun" lolcows like Scalfani and Kricfalusi.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Dec 10, 2020)

I came here in 2013 because of Chris-Chan and the CWCki. I stayed because I like the fact it's one of the few places on the web that makes fun of both sides of the spectrum be it political or social. I don't post as much anymore but I usually come here every few days just to read posts.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 19, 2020)

Most of the internet has gone to shit, most forums are dead or dying, lots of shit moved to the normiesphere of facebook and discord where it gets diluted to fuck


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 19, 2020)

I started off looking for people that criticize Tim Pool. Even his fans at the end of the day suck Tim's cock even if they disagree with him. Then I found this place and looks better than Reddit and the people here actually don't censor themselves. That, and watching everyone dunk on MovieBlob.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 19, 2020)

Because it's funny. Also prefer being in the comfort of random internet autists who don't know me then the doomer and PC faggots on any other social media platform who do. Especially this year where almost everyone I know has found ways to test my patience with Corona and political bullshit.


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Nov 1, 2021)

I can say Nigger.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm part of the Christchurch influx. I post here when I get bored of posting on 4chan.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 1, 2021)

It's the only place where I can be my edgy self.


----------



## ClownBrew (Nov 2, 2021)

In a world gone barking mad, this place is my support group.


----------



## 440088 (Nov 2, 2021)

I like gossiping and spectating internet weirdos. 
A lot of people like to pretend they are some kind of internet vigilantes on here or some shit. 
But honestly i just like teehee-ing with the girls over internet weirdos.


----------



## Dilligaff (Nov 2, 2021)

I stay here because I like seeing opinions that I don't agree with or even find horrible because I think safe spaces make one's mind weak. Also freedom of speech is very important to me. 

The best unexpected thing is the amount of good life advice that can be found in many threads. If not advice there's tons to learn when someone spergs out. My favorites are the law, med, and gun spergs.


----------



## Imaloser (Nov 2, 2021)

I've been browsing forums since I was 11, I genuinely find it fun to use them.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Nov 3, 2021)

I browsed 4chan for a long while, back when it was still reminiscent of the old internet. After it's decline into r/Anonymous_ShitPosting I spent quite a few years without an online community. It was legitimately depressing. I thought there nothing left like the old internet still around, or that any community like that would be too niche or hard to find. While I knew about KF for a while, I didn't know anything about it other than it was a forum for lolcows. I didn't believe any of the boogeyman shit, but I also didn't care to check it out for no particular reason.

One day I stumbled onto Jersh's stream and got hooked. Decided to check the site out and found it was exactly what I was looking for. This site is a genuinely cool place for the simple fact it has a good owner and the userbase is top notch. I know we like to poke fun at the users for being speds, but when you actually look at how people behave here you see a pretty wholesome community. People can politisperg in one thread and then get together arm in arm and wish death on Jack Scalfani in another without any drama. We have an upvote/downvote system yet you don't see any (or rather an extremely negligible amount) of any of the normie attention whoring crap you get on reddit. I think it all boils down to this community being almost entirely laid back people just wanting to chill and have fun, and that was all I ever wanted out of a forum.

So I guess I'm saying I like you faggots. No homo.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Nov 3, 2021)

I actually don't like total anonymity I like usernames and profile pics and gold medals and top hats and getting to know a few people not in the gay way fall in love and get married but like a few friendly funny correspondents but also not like that one song fear and delight even if it's a good music .









						The Correspondents - Fear & Delight (Official Video)
					

Fear & Delight is the single from The Correspondents' debut album, 'Puppet Loosely Strung' iTunes: http://tinyurl.com/pq798f2CD: http://tinyurl.com/ncprrvbSe...




					youtu.be


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 3, 2021)

ClownBrew said:


> In a world gone barking mad, this place is my support group.


This is a place where I can express my True and Honest feelings without backlash.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 3, 2021)

I know I've already posted a smartass reason in this thread, but the real reason is that I don't smoke cigars in my house so I need something to do while I'm on the porch for a few hours every day.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm lonely.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Nov 3, 2021)

I like showing people funny pictures.


----------



## Jump (Nov 3, 2021)

I hate the modern internet and this is one the last good, free(as in freedom) ubb forums.
Also I do nothing at work and this helps me pass the time.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 3, 2021)

Because there’s nowhere else left.


----------



## Leeroy (Nov 4, 2021)

Cause making fun of idiots makes me laugh, and I'm also bored as hell.
That, and I get to say almost whatever I want and the worst that would likely happen is someone will call me a faggot and go about their day.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 4, 2021)

Leeroy said:


> Cause making fun of idiots makes me laugh, and I'm also bored as hell.
> That, and I get to say almost whatever I want and the worst that would likely happen is someone will call me a faggot and go about their day.


faggot.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mainly this is a good information aggregation website for actually good happenings. If not for kiwifarms the 2020 election shenanigans wouldn't be caught, there wouldn't be a forum for the watchdogs, and we wouldn't have personal information on people.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Because this forum is balanced and is one of the last few places on the internet that recognizes that speech isn't violence. It's not a hugbox and for that reason the tone policers tend to stay away unless they have some personal agenda to push.


----------



## RandyAcolyte (Nov 5, 2021)

Because I can say niggers and trannies are ruining society without getting banned. I'm mostly joking around, but I think noticing people say nigger and tranny and having "Islamic Content" being one of the reactions was a big draw to being more than a lurker. I'm too used to getting banned from social media for saying anything in that sphere of things. Here someone can just give me the autism reaction when it's warranted.


----------



## RSLUG30 (Nov 5, 2021)

its the only forum that hasn't died off yet or been replaced by a discord server or reddit subreddit yet.
i grew up with forums and its one of the most comfortable and familiar ways of online communication i know of; reddit somewhat scratches that itch/fills that void, but it's too different to what i know in terms of post structure.

and also because i'm a sucker for the sewer side of the internet, the side with little to no sanitation, just raw thoughts and opinions of varying quality.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 8, 2021)

Where else can say nigger and cut people with all six sides of my edge?


----------



## Fish Fudge (Nov 9, 2021)

Because I used to use forums a ton - I had a bunch I'd visit, for shows and games, but also just the communities that built up around them.

Bit by bit, they've all either vanished or have been warped into something unrecognisable.

There's not really anywhere else left.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Nov 10, 2021)

Boredom and laziness mostly, and i like the more raw sides of the internet like this, they are always more interesting


----------



## BingBong (Nov 10, 2021)

I don't. Never posted on the kiwi farms before.


----------



## starborn427614 (Nov 10, 2021)

It's nice to have a place to post when you're sick of the 4chan captcha.


----------



## SomeDingus (Nov 10, 2021)

Boredom


----------



## Vermin God (Nov 10, 2021)

Catharsis is comfy


----------



## Almalexia (Nov 10, 2021)

The truth (about troons, and other heavily censored culture war topics) will set you free.

Also laughing at cringey people gives you a better sense of when you yourself may be acting cringe and helps train you out of it


----------



## Sealbaby (Nov 10, 2021)

I have mental problems and it makes me feel better to gawk at people who have the same mental problems but are less self-aware about them


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 10, 2021)

I can discuss things here that I can't with coworkers and people here also have great taste in horror movies.


----------



## Oliveoil (Nov 10, 2021)

I LOVE attention.
That and speds lots and lots of SPEDS.


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Nov 10, 2021)

I like fuckin around and so do the (((others)))


----------



## barbie meat (Nov 10, 2021)

I hate how censored pretty much everywhere else has gotten. I hate how we can't even have discussions or raise questions about trans issues and how they interact with LGB issues, or the identity politics gradually drowning out and delegitimising the core issues the Democratic party has always (supposedly) stood for and should be focusing on now, like worker's rights, a real living wage, and green and technological initiatives. It honestly makes me sad, as someone who has lived in blue states my whole life and always voted D (and probably still will in the future, despite the bullshit) that I can't even have these conversations with people without it being labeled hate speech. It's madness.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 10, 2021)

cheam creems said:


> I hate how censored pretty much everywhere else has gotten. I hate how we can't even have discussions or raise questions about trans issues and how they interact with LGB issues, or the identity politics gradually drowning out and delegitimising the core issues the Democratic party has always (supposedly) stood for and should be focusing on now, like worker's rights, a real living wage, and green and technological initiatives. It honestly makes me sad, as someone who has lived in blue states my whole life and always voted D (and probably still will in the future, despite the bullshit) that I can't even have these conversations with people without it being labeled hate speech. It's madness.


Man. You're a rare sorta breed nowadays, aren't you?


----------



## barbie meat (Nov 11, 2021)

Ozymandius12 said:


> Man. You're a rare sorta breed nowadays, aren't you?


Maybe. But I have a feeling there are a lot more out there that just don't talk about it, and have drifted away from political conversation altogether because they're tired of the cognitive dissonance. Basically everyone I know is D leaning, whether they still vote D or not, but the ones I've stayed friends with over the years are those who can have a rational conversation with a person they disagree with and not turn it into some us vs them, good against bad bullshit. And it's not a coincidence the ones who aren't capable of that are mostly those who drank the trans/IDpol koolaid wholeheartedly.

Just as I'd imagine most right wing people are embarrassed by the more extreme and ridiculous aspects of their party like the Jewish Space Lasers Lady, I get the impression that most left wing people feel the same about the "don't question us or it's literally a hate crime" aspects of theirs, but they aren't free to express it. Sucks we can't all just talk it out in some sane manner. Oh well, back to laughing at trannies.


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Nov 14, 2021)

This is the closest place and the closest thing to the gaming forums of my past and it gives me a strange comfort to say the things I know and feel.


----------



## absolutelynotfbi (Nov 22, 2021)

To spy on peop-
I mean, to express my opinions in a forum that allows free speech.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 22, 2021)

Gives me something to do while making chocolate pudding at 4am.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Nov 22, 2021)

bc I will lose my mind if I don't vent somewhere.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Nov 23, 2021)

In addition to liking being able to say what I think, I never see defenses of pedos here. And that‘s pretty uncommon on the internet these days.

By the standards I use to evaluate wholesomeness, KF is wholesome.


----------



## Jizzrag (Nov 23, 2021)

I post because I’m drunk and bored mostly. But why do I post here? Well because it’s not a far-right or far-left shithole. And because most users here are adults, not teens.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 25, 2021)

To me, this place feels a bit like the old internet, but at the same time not.

It's like a refuge of sorts that exists under a totalitarian umbrella to maintain its social liberties. If that sounds too autistic, what I mean is basically you're free to do things that you're not anywhere else, but at the same time you're not really free to question the status quo.  The place has a very group-think kind of wibe but its a group think that's quite dissimilar to the rest of the net and so it becomes refreshing. It's also run very top down obviously.

I do miss the old net, naive age of the internet where we had freedom but people were kinda nice to each other. Like the old forums where doxxing ourselves was part of the community. Forums even had threads where everyone posted their names, occupations, pictures of themselves and what not. It was quite quaint. It's like the old vision that Aaron Schwartz had for Reddit, a place for all opinions and people to cross paths, exchange thoughts and information and have fun doing it.

That place doesn't exist anymore. So I'd rather pick a place where I'm free to say "nigger"  than one where I'm not even if I think that most people constantly blurting it out here are compensating for something. There's also something about reading the threads on attention whoring, often virtue signalling cows that this forum mocks. It's a reaction to the "15 minutes of fame" thing having turned into "15 years of fame" for some that I think is absolutely necessary even if it goes too far sometimes.


So I don't really fit in here, and I probably really wouldn't have a beer with most of the people who are members here.
But I'm still happy the farms exist.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 26, 2021)

I retract my original statement on the first page. Not all people are retarded here, but those who are have zero self awareness about it.


----------



## UzumakiLeaf (Nov 26, 2021)

To bitch about idiots and it is nice to have a place that feels more real. So much of the internet is censored with content being filtered to you by some stupid algorithm. I like being able to pick and choose for myself the trainwrecks I want to follow.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 27, 2021)

Kiwifarms is an unfiltered un curated free speech forum. You can discuss things freely here, and don’t have to self censor. Most of the internet is now a heavily curated heavily censored place.


----------



## unsafe (Nov 27, 2021)

I have the potential to become a lolcow due to my mental health issues. I do not want to become a lolcow. I use this site to show myself what I _could_ become, and then take steps to _not_ become that.


----------



## Happy Fish (Nov 27, 2021)

I can speak my mind without pissing off some tranny mod. Most of the time, anyway.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Nov 27, 2021)

There is no alternative, every other place has rapidly been faggotized in the last decade.


----------



## Scale Smerch (Nov 27, 2021)

I do because it's the veritable frontier bar. You're free to say whatever whenever, and if your hot take is truly exceptional, the crowd will take care of any lynching such opinions deserve. Funny how just letting people speak can often be a better means of regulating things than invidious top-down control.


----------



## Nut-Roaster the 2nd (Apr 11, 2022)

I like sharing my art here more than on actual art sites because the Farms are the only place I can get some actual criticism from; and I post on here because it's the only place to get some decent news, and I despise how sanitized and "welcoming" the internet has become.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 11, 2022)

unsafe said:


> I have the potential to become a lolcow due to my mental health issues. I do not want to become a lolcow. I use this site to show myself what I _could_ become, and then take steps to _not_ become that.


Indeed, so many cautionary tales to read here.

I also come here because it's an unfiltered free speech platform, like shamash said.  I've lurked here for a while before registering.


----------



## Cool Dog (Apr 11, 2022)

Used to just lurk a few times for more info on a couple cows

But then the rest of the internet became a shithole of faggotry and nofun

So I joined the farms


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Apr 15, 2022)

Because any time I post on any other website I get dogpiled by faggots about how wrong I am but you idiots give me nice stickers for posting the exact same shit


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Apr 15, 2022)

My meds haven't kicked in yet. 

Serious answer, I like gossiping about online drama and being "in the know" about it. There aren't many places where you can do it publicly. And admittedly, I am a catty bitch. Gossip + digital stickers = a happy Paula.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 16, 2022)

REASONS I POST ON KIWI FARMS
It's tolerant to Far Right thought without being a degenerate hateful ideological circlejerk like purpose-built Far Right forums are. It's of a sort of medium scale where there's enough content to spend time on it pretty much any time you look on while still being able to recognize certain regular users and keep up with goings-on (kind of like a bar that's busy but has regulars).

REASONS I POST ON INTERNET FORUMS IN GENERAL
On Internet forums you can have conversations about any subject you want, start them when you want, walk away from them when you want. It's less of a substitute for normal human interaction than it is a complement, you can discuss stuff that maybe people in your life aren't interested in. You can also talk about personal problems behind a veil of anonymity. I also learn a ton from here and from absorbing other people's ideas. People on forums have a lot of expertise in random subjects and they bring up esoteric information you don't get from the Great Satan that helps form a richer understanding of the world. It can go too far in encouraging paranoia/expecting armageddon, but I feel genuinely better off getting the perspective of A&N and Happenings.


----------



## WULULULULU (Apr 16, 2022)

Came to lurk. Joined to post. World's shit so might as well have some harsh opinions no one gives a shit about.


----------



## 6antanic (Apr 16, 2022)

i just mostly lurk. i dont really have extreme or shocking controversial opinions that one (at least on this site) would find particularly intriguing. i doubt i will post much, but it is interesting to read what others share on this forum.-


----------



## Weeb_Killer (Apr 17, 2022)

Lurked for best part of a year. Decided to register. Place reminds me of what the internet once was before iPhone's and social media destroyed anything remotely unique and interesting. Went to reddit. Thought that was cool, until furry mods started treating their respective r/'s as little theifdoms of faggotry. Came off all social media in 2016, and haven't looked back since. 

You get a good level of discussion here. Pretty varied also. It's a good place to keep up with news and general happenings in the world too. This place is like 4chan, but less schizophrenic.


----------



## so valid uwu (Apr 17, 2022)

This is the only forum I'm found where being "gender critical" isn't against the rules. I mostly lurk the SRS and trannies in the media thread, no other forum I visit would allow anything like that.


----------



## Speakeasy Electric (Apr 17, 2022)

I am interested in abnormal psychology and am a dirty gossip.

I always veered towards “edgy”/offensive comedy, as it is the funniest and laughing at bad things releases pressure.

General issues with authority.

My daddy taught me no one gives a fuck about your feelings and he was right, though people seem to deny this objective reality these days.

Schadenfreude.

I respect radical honesty and hate victim mentality.

Mr. Spock observed that “in an insane world, a sane man must appear insane.” I felt that.

Mostly because “I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it” is one of my personal defining morals.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 17, 2022)

I enjoy other terminally online people bitching about me being “cringe” behind my back even though I’m actually fucking funny


----------



## Wormy (Apr 17, 2022)

Initially it was to find out dirt on Jacob Sockness and Effin Rawss. Now it's digital self mutilation. I want to be driven deep enough to rope.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Apr 19, 2022)

Because I can post thoughts that are deemed "controversial" in almost every other forum or platform without treading on eggshells.


----------



## NimertiS (Apr 19, 2022)

I dunno, maybe I'm autistic


----------



## MrJokerRager (Apr 19, 2022)

I have nothing else better to do.


----------



## Wallace (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## TurdEthics (Apr 19, 2022)

I like laughing at mongoloids.


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 19, 2022)

My two reasons are of mutual reasoning. 1. I want the old internet back and this is the closest I'll ever get again. 2. Lolcows are hilarious and this is the best way to watch them. Its like your own personal human zoo.


----------



## BruhSheep (Apr 19, 2022)

It's one of the last bastions of unfiltered, glorious free speech hubs left on the internet. There's also lots of great discussion to be had, and we all laugh at cows.

Also, I can call someone a faggot like it's the late 90s all over again.


----------



## Marcus Tullius Cicero (Apr 21, 2022)

I came here mostly because the other places I frequent wouldn't allow discussion of certain topics—particularly those related to transsexuality. I'm not sure why _that_ was the topic that brought me here, but it might have to do with how many transsexuals I've seen popping up over the years. The concept behind transsexuality and what it seeks to bring about also motivated me to start posting, so as to better-formulate my thoughts and give myself an outlet.


----------



## rdrr (Apr 21, 2022)

I quite often posted on numerous, "Free Speech" message boards in the past, but since the 90s, they're depleted a bit. I recall losing one friend I knew many years ago to Something Awful back in 2001 or so, liked the activity there. More activity than the board we met in the 90s. Social media killed off a lot of boards, as time went on. Still nice to see KiwiFarms out there, and similar, still keeping some of that older, un sanitized internet alive. 

 Also, consolidation of internet. I also find it funny to see how terms changed. I recall watching a documentary about how certain terms get changed for political use, etc, and it does remind me of other things that have crept up on me. Such as how PM became DM. DM always equaled DeathMatch, at least to me. So, it's a way of saying it's no longer private, just, "Direct". That does scare me a bit, how people let this shit creep up on them, and also, how younger people who did not know any better about certain things, just accept new shit being introduced, new terms of language, as though that is how it has always been. Very easy to do with younger people who never knew anything better. So much has changed with internet in the past 20 years.


----------



## crows in guns (Apr 21, 2022)

i have no life.


----------



## jumboseafood (Apr 28, 2022)

Because its a good of a way has any to pass time.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 29, 2022)

My crush might be on here. I want her to think im cool.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (May 1, 2022)

I sometimes catch myself asking why I am here. As a kid I always thought cyberbullying and the like was wrong. 

But then I see just how borked online communities make people, how some get lost in delusions that are fed by those around them in the spirit of "support". 



Spoiler: My autistic take



I post here to remind myself that it could have easily happened to me. Maybe I could prevent it from happening to someone like I was - should they see this sanctuary of free speech and thought. The people who have threads here deserve to be here, and serve as a reminder of what not to do.



But in all honesty the culture and comradery of this site feels like home, much more than any other form of social media.


----------



## Vida (May 1, 2022)

I miss /cow/


----------



## Mary the Goldsmith (May 1, 2022)

I started lurking here to get updates on CWC, Dobson and Yanderedev, I never really intended to make an account, once Joe Biden became candidate, I said to myself "If this old man who can barely make coherent sentences somehow becomes the next president I'll make an account" and well I'm a man of my word.

Also I can say nigger here without getting banned


----------



## SnowBall (May 2, 2022)

Aside from the freedom of speech this place offers it feels like the last "authentic" forum community left online. Message boards, especially during the "Wild West" days of the internet pre social media, offer a sense of community and socialization you can't get from places like Twitter and Reddit. I still have many long time friends I met on forums years ago I still talk to today while most people I met on social media I lose contact with quickly. Ironically for something with the word "social" in it participating on social media feels extremely isolating and lonely compared to forums. 

Also this place is equal opportunity with ripping on lolcows regardless of their political leanings or social status. Members aren't afraid to call out other users when they're being shitty people unlike other places. 

It's ironic how a site that is accused of being a cyber bullying stalker site is more accepting than most other places online.


----------



## LaxerBRO (May 2, 2022)

I have a boring life and hate the left.


----------



## SandyCat (May 3, 2022)

I have no life and no friends so I post on a website that allows me to say nigger and laugh at internet weirdos

I enjoy my stay 

niggers


----------



## Ratboy Genius (May 4, 2022)

Kiwifarms and Twitter are like two sides of the same coin. Thanks to certain communities I'm in, I encounter many chronically online Twitter-type people often. And I simply got tired of that culture--oversensitivity, no sense of humor, hive mindset, political gatekeeping, trigger warnings, tone indicators, etc.
I'm not mad at the internet, believe me I still enjoy those communities to a certain degree.
Kiwifarms is the other side of the coin--still retarded but in a more sensible way. And not offended by basically anything. I like it.

Oh yeah, why did I start posting. I had stuff to say lol


----------



## Quest 4 Truth (May 5, 2022)

I'm new to Kiwi Farms but your reputation gets around. Initially, I thought this site was strictly left-wing in slant. But over the last few days I now see it runs the spectrum of political thought - from left to middle to right.

That said (and since I'm a member of several other forums) I will rank the forums I know from "most free speech" down to the least:


*FORUMS*​*MOST FREE 
 SPEECH TO LEAST*​*CAN  YOU SAY 
 THE WORD NIGGER?*​*EASE OF USE & 
 ARRAY OF FUNCTIONS*​KIWI FARMS​#1 - KIWI FARMSYES​#1 - KIWI FARMSGAMER UPRISING​#2 - GAMER UPRISINGYES​#2 - GAMER UPRISINGVNN FORUM​#3 - VNN FORUMYES​#3 - STORMFRONT FORUMSTORMFRONT FORUM​#4 - STORMFRONT FORUMNO​#4 - VNN FORUM


----------



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (May 5, 2022)

You can say nigger without getting instabanned.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 5, 2022)

i post here because this is one of those forums that align very well, no constant autistic drama, no over shitposting to the point normal conversations can't exist, freedom of speech etc


----------



## MushroomLandTV (May 5, 2022)

It reminds me of what Internet used to be.
_Forums_.

Instead of, you know, making a subreddit, discord server, or putting Kiwifarms into some corporate hugbox, Null had the amazing and brilliant idea of making a independent website instead.
Nowadays you can get banned, shadowbanned, muted and have your comment deleted for minor disagreements. 
At least in this site, there's a incentive to actually share your inner thoughts instead of writing a 1 or even 2 lines "long" message while dozens, hundreds, and even thousands of morons upvote your comment as if a shitty virtual score is going to make your "argument" any more valid. 
We're all equal here, if you're retarded, people will call you retarded and you'll be laughed. No one will hide your comment as long as you don't spam or post something "not normally acceptable or legal". (like that weirdo who posted loli hentai on the freakin' Ukraine War thread when it began).

If you're acting like a total sperg, people will laugh at you, you'll be embarassed, but then you'll realize that people are laughing at you not because they're bullies or "bad people", but because you made yourself worthy of being made fun of. Hell, if somebody made a thread about me on kiwifarms I wouldn't even be mad, I would read their opinions and see a way to stop being a lolcow, some of the posters here actually have good life advice to some of these people. There's no milk there's no cow.
It's kinda like Middle School, a kid is a sperg, annoying, and people don't like him, but then he realizes that if he stops being a sperg, he will be liked again. Same counts for the internet let's just say.
That's why I like looking up at lolcows every once in a while, so I can learn from them and use them as an example to progress in life as a person.
That's something that I recommend to a lot of people who are socially shy, you can learn a lot from others mistakes, even if it's online or not. 
Lastly, the main problem I have with other websites is how you're forced to *POWERLEVEL *as much possible to not get anally gaped by virtual autistic fascist latin ameircan military juntas. I can say "bad words", I can't even say "retarded" in 2022. And that was acceptable a few years ago.


----------



## please (May 6, 2022)

Many, many years ago my parents got me a laptop for use in my room. I was a 16yo male at the time. I was shocked that they'd give me that much freedom and privacy, but ofc not against it! I had a thought to myself at that point....what would happen if parents gave a young child, maybe from around the ages of 8-12, unrestricted internet access and time? And what would happen if that child had mental illnesses to compound the inevitable?

I later found Chris Chan, and my questions were answered.

Years after that, a friend of mine introduced me to this forum. This was in 2019 I was introduced. I hadn't caught up on chris and didn't know he became a trannie. Figures, though, tbh thinking on it now he might be a legitimate case, unlike so many nowadays. I witnessed his recent end.

It was here I found many other such cases and witnessed just how much damage the internet can do to someone. I try to limit my use these days. This forum and Josh's weekly podcasts are a guilty pleasure, though. That same friend and I talk about the happenings section with each other.


----------



## GHTD (May 6, 2022)

To be BP's token gay (or at least try to).


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 6, 2022)

Because I’d probably get in trouble at work if I say what I say here.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 6, 2022)

I came here because of the TNO thread, I stayed because I ended up liking the people here.
Plus this is now one of the last corners on the internet where people have fun.


----------



## Skookum Jim (May 7, 2022)

This is one of the last places on the internet that is "issue based." What I mean by that is that we're all here to make fun of lolcows. There is no expectation outside of that (beside the obligatory no spamming and no illegal shit.) I am not expected to agree with every single person here, I'm expected to contribute to the conversation, and when I say something dumb, people will let me know. Plus, where else can I get down to the minute news on the ongoing dumpsterfire that is Ethan Ralph's marriage, or have a reasonable guess as to which looney bin they locked chris chan in within hours of that information coming out.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (May 7, 2022)

Uh, I think I came to KiwiFarms during the zoosadist shit after seeing Jim stream about it. Saw he was just reading a thread and decided to check it out. Or maybe one of his Kero the Wolf videos? 

I was a consistent poster in the June thread before it got moved to Beauty Parlor. I also posted in ContraPoints's thread for a bit. After June's thread got moved I just kind of stopped paying attention to the Internet Famous board. Carl has completely disappeared, no one shit talks Jim, June gave up tweeting for Lent and the Gunt has his own board now. 

These days I and a few others keep the Tim Pool thread alive. I watch Tim's videos, they make me angry, I come to the site to post about it. I also consistently read and post on A&N because it's a site about the news where I can shit talk the journalist writing it without getting banned.


----------



## Clown Baby (May 7, 2022)

I'm just here to gossip and laugh and fart. Please don't pretend like this is a shitpost it's my real answer


----------



## thebananaonion (May 8, 2022)

i came for my now favourite lolcow Lily Orchard, I stayed mainly for her but there are other threads I find nice too


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 20, 2022)

Every other platform is heavily censored 1984 Orwellian hellscape ran by leftists and patrolled by AI. 

I don't care for 4chan.


----------



## Spud (May 22, 2022)

Spoiler: Reason






Spoiler: Super Serious






Spoiler: No turning back now



NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER!








That's why


----------



## bearycool (Jun 3, 2022)

I post hopefully to kill the tranny menance.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 3, 2022)

Because I hate myself and I hope one of you will push me over the edge enough to neck.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jun 3, 2022)

Mostly because I get bored sometimes and this is the only place I can go to share my thoughts with like minded people.


----------

